# Pc lüfter mit Batterie



## xnotnax (3. September 2012)

*Pc lüfter mit Batterie*

ACHTUNG: Hat nichts mit PC's zu tun sonder nur eine frage ob es funktionieren würde

-------------

Hi,
Könnte ich einen 120mm oder einen 250mm Gehäuse Lüfter mit einer Batterie betreiben und wenn ja welches Kabel brauche ich um den Lüfter mit der Batterie zu verbinden?

Danke für Antworten zu dieser komischen frage


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pc lüfter mit Batterie*

9V Block. Welche Kabel kp. und lang haelt es auch nicht. Fuer was?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pc lüfter mit Batterie*

was hast du vor?


----------



## xnotnax (3. September 2012)

Einfach nur so ^^ hört sich zwar blöd an aber ich wollt es mal machen. LED Lüfter und dann irgendwo hin hängen  
Ich bin nur am Rätseln welches Kabel ich brauchte


----------



## jumpel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pc lüfter mit Batterie*

Kann sein dass ich mich irre, aber wenn du 8 Batterien mit 1,5V in Reihe schaltest hast du 12V anliegen.
Genau das was die meisten Lüfter benötigen.


----------



## xnotnax (3. September 2012)

Habe hier noch ein Akkupack aus dem Modellbau mit 12V und 8mA. Aber diese Anschlüsse vom Lüfter mhm gibt es da nicht Adapter? Kennt da einer was?


----------



## Toseman (3. September 2012)

*AW: Pc lüfter mit Batterie*

Theoretisch ists möglich. Bei den meisten Lüftern musst du auch gar nicht 12V anlegen, damit sie loslaufen.

Ein 9V Block ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Variante, da die Dinger üblicherweise kaum Kapazität haben.

Dicke Kabel sind für die Lüfter nicht nötig, da tuts normale Laborlitze. Einfach + mit + und - mit - verbinden und schon gehts los 

EDIT: Sicher, dass die Akkupacks nur 8mA liefern können? Das kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor (die Kapazität wird übrigens in mA*h* angegeben).

Fertige Adapter gibts da keine. Da ist wohl selbst löten angesagt


----------



## xnotnax (3. September 2012)

Ok danke, werd's morgen mal versuchen aber hier stehen 8mA oder ich bin einfach zu blöd =D ist wirklich eine sehr kleine Schrift ^^


----------



## Cuddleman (4. September 2012)

*AW: Pc lüfter mit Batterie*



Toseman schrieb:


> Theoretisch ists möglich. Bei den meisten Lüftern musst du auch gar nicht 12V anlegen, damit sie loslaufen.
> 
> Ein 9V Block ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Variante, da die Dinger üblicherweise kaum Kapazität haben.
> 
> ...


 
Normale Gehäuselüfter benötigen mit 12V, im Schnitt 130-450mA!!! LED-Lüfter sind meistens im selben Bereich, jedoch je nach Anzahl der LED's können nochmal 40-500mA dazu kommen. CPU-Lüfter bewegen sich gar bis 750mA

Hier noch eine Gedankenstütze für die erreichbaren Batterielaufzeiten für Alkaline's:

Lithium vs. Alkaline: 1,5 Volt Mignon- Batterien im Test - Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA | Die Entladekurven im Detail | TecChannel.de

Verwende zwei von den Akku-Haltern, schließe beide parallel zusammen und du hast bei 6V die doppelte Kapazität, entsprechend länger läuft der Lüfter.
Die meisten Lüfter haben eine Anlaufspannung von ~4,5V, also ausreichend um mit 6V betrieben zu werden. 
Löt- und Handarbeit sind trotdem nötig, wie "Toseman" schon erwähnte.

Ein interessanter Lüfter ist der hier, allerdings mit ordentlichen Stromhunger:

ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Vegas Trio öffne den Registerreiter "Spezifikation" und du siehst die möglichen Effektmodi.


----------



## sanjezt (4. September 2012)

*AW: Pc lüfter mit Batterie*

Du musst die rote Ader mit Pluspol der Batterie verbinden und die schwarze Ader mit dem Minus Pol. Die gelbe Ader ist unwichtig, da für die Drehzahlanzeige.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...uer-ubertaktung-e8400-zerotherm_btf90_pwm.jpg


----------



## xnotnax (4. September 2012)

Ah danke  Hab es mit euren Anleitungen hinbekommen allerdings mit einem alten kleinen Gehäuselüfter. Werde es dann mal mit den T.B Vegas Trio versuchen der sieht sehr gut aus und wenns nichts wird kommt er in meinen PC


----------

